# How often to repack wheel bearings ?



## Andy Taylor (Apr 11, 2014)

What is the rule of thumb? Obviously it's based on how many times you submerge the wheels, and how many miles you put on trailer. BUT what do you guys recommend? Thanks.


----------



## stevesecotec02 (Apr 11, 2014)

I replace my bearings every other year. I dont ever pull them out just to repack them if they are out they get replaced bearings are cheap my trailer uses 1 1/16 and i can get 4 new bearings and races for $25.


----------



## TNtroller (Apr 11, 2014)

I check 'em in the spring and fall, but usually clean and re-pack annually as its easy and cheap insurance to avoid roadside breakdowns. I also check the rims/hubs temp on a regular basis either when I get to the ramp before launching or went I get home. If they are too warm to hold my hand on 'em for few seconds, then I know I got a problem, and put it on the to do list.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 11, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348250#p348250 said:


> TNtroller » Fri Apr 11, 2014 5:39 am[/url]"]I check 'em in the spring and fall, but usually clean and re-pack annually as its easy and cheap insurance to avoid roadside breakdowns. I also check the rims/hubs temp on a regular basis either when I get to the ramp before launching or went I get home. If they are too warm to hold my hand on 'em for few seconds, then I know I got a problem, and put it on the to do list.


+1


----------



## SumDumGuy (Apr 11, 2014)

I have grease zerks on my axle that channel grease behind the rear seal of the hub bearings. As grease is put into the fitting it pushes old grease forward (out) through the bearings.

I give it a real good purge of grease in the spring and then give it a pump or two of grease every other trip or so. Grease is relatively cheap.


----------



## crazyd (Apr 11, 2014)

Yeah I would check your bearings SUM. My brother was told the same thing about his trailer but it only pushed grease from between the bearings out the front only the inner bearing and race blew apart and the mechanic at the dealership told him that the salesmen had been telling people that for years and it wasn't true. Dealership mechanic said he has never seen one that would push grease through the back bearing unless the rear seal was bad worn and pushed grease out the back when it was filled.


----------



## crazyd (Apr 11, 2014)

I repack mine and my brothers now every spring cotter pins and seals are cheap. Takes about an hour of time each year. Not a big burden when compared to a road side repair, tow, or damaging some one else's car and getting sued. I also feel my hubs after road time just to ease my mind. Grandfather use to do it and I realized years later we never had an issue of a broke down trailer.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 11, 2014)

If your hubs are full of grease and seals are not leaking, how is the inboard bearing not being lubed?

Honest question

I grease mine once or twice a year and replace every few years.


----------



## crazyd (Apr 20, 2014)

There is lube in the rear bearing but after heat and time the viscosity of the grease breaks down. And just like oil in a motor it needs to be cleaned out and replaced. Just because oil is in the engine doesn't mean you leave it in for a year. You change it bc some wise guy somewhere convinced society that after 3000 miles or 3 months oil expires. What is actual is that after approximately 3000 miles the average use of an engine breaks down the lubricating quality of the oil and the oil has collected contaminants from the engine running and it needs to be changed. You could run it longer but with a little effort it can be changed. I have had the same bearings in my trailer for 8 years now and they still look brand new no heat bluing or watermarking and it gets used at least three times a month in salt water.


----------



## crazyd (Apr 20, 2014)

Its pretty simple the more preventive maintenance you do the less neglective damage you have to repair. Also fewer break downs. I am a mechanic by trade I see broken and neglected stuff every day. Almost all of the breakdowns and catastrophic failures I see could have been avoided by preventive maintenance. I


----------



## dieselfixer (Apr 20, 2014)

times 100 on what crazyd said


----------



## SumDumGuy (Apr 20, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349388#p349388 said:


> crazyd » 20 Apr 2014, 02:01[/url]"]Its pretty simple the more preventive maintenance you do the less neglective damage you have to repair. <snip>



I wish the guys where I go to work could understand that. When they do a PM I inevitably have more work to do. :evil:


----------



## borntofish (Apr 22, 2014)

A mechanic friend of mine told me not to submerge my hubs right away when I get to the lake. Prep the boat for launch and let them cool a bit especially in hot weather. He said water will get sucked in when the hot wheel hubs hit the cold water.
Any thoughts?


----------



## crazyd (Apr 22, 2014)

The whole reason for letting your hubs cool after long hauls is not to prevent capillary action from sulking water in, it is to keep from the hot metal shock fracturing when it is dunked in cold water. Going from hot to cold too quickly with heat treated and hardened metals causes micro fracturing in the races , bearings, and spindles. So it is good habit to let your rig sit for a few after a long haul.


----------



## crazyd (Apr 22, 2014)

No matter what you do eventually water is going to get into the hubs if they are submerged when you launch. The deeper they go and the more they are used the more water is getting in. That is why I wash my trailer I check it every couple trips for debris, trash, and old plant matter on my axle. I rinse the trailer and boat after I use it. The less dirt and salt that sits on them the longer they will last. Think about this. All of the older guys that are what some call "anal" about their belongings have all the old stuff that looks brand new for a reason. They TAKE CARE of their stuff. Take the time to clean up and maintain your boat and trailer and you won't find your self repairing stuff as often. If you know you are not going to use it for weeks actually wash it all inside and out. If you are going to use it next weekend at least rinse it off with the water hose. Every quarter lift the wheels off the ground and check for bearing slack. Wash your carpet in your boat more and it will last longer what tears up most carpet is the dirt down in the carpet wears through the fibers and backing. I could go on and on about small things that make huge differences in the long run.


----------



## crazyd (Apr 22, 2014)

crazyd said:


> The whole reason for letting your hubs cool after long hauls is not to prevent capillary action from sucking water in, it is to keep from the hot metal shock fracturing when it is dunked in cold water. Going from hot to cold too quickly with heat treated and hardened metals causes micro fracturing in the races , bearings, and spindles. So it is good habit to let your rig sit for a few after a long haul.


----------



## crazyd (Apr 22, 2014)

Lol not sure why it shows I quoted my self.


----------

